# APEX N1 Dual Exhaust



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find that exhaust online for less than $500.00, let me know plz thanks.

-Roberto


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Apex N1's are hot right now they go for aruond 400 but the duels are evern hotter and i dont think u can find one under 500 if u do its gonna be close to 500


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

*Check this place out!*

Try Enjukuracing.com. They seem to have the best deals on the web for 240sx mods and bolt ons.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Why would you want duel exhaust for a 4-banger? Get the single Apex N1 setup.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *Why would you want duel exhaust for a 4-banger? Get the single Apex N1 setup. *


the Duels add the same power that the single N1's give and they also up the mid range torque


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Is that price for a cat-back? I can't seem to figure out why people spend that cash on a cat-back. Take the wad of cash to a good muffler shop and have them do you up a nice full exhaust system.
Just my .02


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *Why would you want duel exhaust for a 4-banger? Get the single Apex N1 setup. *


Solely for looks and sound. I've seen the Dual N1 on a S14 and it looked killer. It's also kinda nice to have the dual exhaust roaring on both sides of the car instead of to one side.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Check this place out!*



S14kid said:


> *Try Enjukuracing.com. They seem to have the best deals on the web for 240sx mods and bolt ons. *


Umm, the N1 dual is a N1 single but better. It's acually a single pipe until just after the cat. It gives the same HP gains as the N1, and you either gain or lose less torque than the N1. So it's all around better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Pacman said:


> *Why would you want duel exhaust for a 4-banger? Get the single Apex N1 setup. *


there, lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> * It's also kinda nice to have the dual exhaust roaring on both sides of the car instead of to one side. *


The duels aren't on both sides of the car... they are right next to eachother


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Check this place out!*



KaNViC240Sx said:


> *Umm, the N1 dual is a N1 single but better. It's acually a single pipe until just after the cat. It gives the same HP gains as the N1, and you either gain or lose less torque than the N1. So it's all around better. *


I would like to see performance numbers to prove this true. I've always believed that a straight through muffler design and the straightest pip possible from the cat back made for a great exhaust system.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

here's a link. It's not performance numbers. But the idea behind the N1 dual is this. Like Drift240sxdrag said, the dual exhaust isn't on both sides of the car like most duals. It spilts after the cat, but the piping stays together straight back. Because it's a dual piping, the airflow is as fast as the N1 single which gives you the same peak HP as the N1 single does. But, because of the dual pipes are smaller in diameter, you lose less low end torque.
http://www.apexi-usa.com/exhausts_n1dual.asp


----------

